# Soda Ash



## غسان مارديني (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مسا الخير
سوري بعرف إني كتير مقصر معكم (ما بدخل عالموقع إلا لمن بدي شي!!) بس تحملوني -هي هيك الدنيا-
بس بليز بدي معلومات عن الـSoda Ash بعرف إنهم بيستخدموها بمصر والسودان كتير وبعرف كمان إنها كتيييير مفيدة بالصناعة!!
لكن
شو هالفايدة .. كيف بتتصنع .. أو أي شي تاني مابعرف
فرجاءً اللي عندو أي معلومة عنها حتى لو صغيري أو بسيطة يتكرم عليي ويقولها واللي عندو مواقع بتقدم flow sheet لتصميم المصانع اللي بتصنع هالصودا آش ما يبخل عليي فيها
وشاكر فضلكم مسبقاً


----------



## نورالاسراء (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت بخير

هذا موقع اتمنى من انه يفيدك به معلومات جدا مفيده

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soda_ash


----------



## نورالاسراء (23 سبتمبر 2006)

وهذا موقع اخر وجدته 

http://www.intota.com/multisearch.asp?strSearchType=all&strQuery=soda+ash

ارجو انى اكون فدتك لو بقليل


----------



## strike129 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى ان معلوماتى عن الصودا اش ليست كثيرة واليك ما عندى:
هى عبارة عن كربونات الصوديوم
ونسبة النقاوة فى الصودا اش (اى نسبة كربونات الصوديوم) لا تقل عن 99% فى مصر (مع العلم ان الشركة الوحيدة المصنعة لها هى شركة الاسكندرية ومصنعها بالماكس
يوجد بها نسبة من كلوريد الصوديوم من المفروض الا تتعدى هذة النسبة عن 0.2%
وكذلك يوجد نسبة ضئيلة جدا من الحديد بها ويفضل عدم وجوده
الصودا اش نوعان 
ثقيلة وخفيفة
اخى ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت الى افادتك


----------



## روبين (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*صودا كاوي*

ما هو المقصود ب صودا كاوي؟
هل هي soda coustic
او هي soda ash
مع الشكر


----------



## غسان مارديني (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شاكر فضل جميع اللي مروا وعلقوا ع الموضوع
نور الاسراء..strike129.. شكرا إلكم .. المواقع حلوة والمعلومات مفيدة
وبالنسبة للأخ روبين الصودا الكاوية المفروض إنها ال caustic مو الآش .. هادا اللي بعرفو
بكرر شكري كمان مرة وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## روبين (26 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخت نور الاسراء
ولكن عندما اضيف الصودا اتش الى السلفونيك يعطي مفعول جيد وعندما اترك الخليط مدة حوالي 6 ساعات يعطيني سائل جلي جيد


----------

